# Shrouded ejector rods



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Ever wonder why some Smith & Wesson revolvers had shrouded ejector rods, and some didn't?

O.K.

The first N-framed revolver Smith produced was the .44 Special New Century, also called the Triple Lock. A feature of this revolver was the front locking lug housing extended back to the frame and enclosed the ejector rod.

As WW I opened, the British Purchasing Commission approaced S&W to produce Webley .455 revolvers under license. Smith countered with a proposal to produce their New Century revolvers chambered for the Britishe .455 Webley (Eley) cartridge. The British were receptive to this, but suggested that the lug might fill with mud, preventing the cylinder being closed, and suggesting that the third lock be eliminated to reduce costs. Smith & Wesson complied with these requests and began making these guns for our English ally. The same gun was also made in .45 ACP and sold to the U.S. later as the M1917 revolvers.

So, from that time on, any gun sold or designated as a "Military and Police Model" or "Army Model" has had the open ejector rod type of front lug.

Bob Wright


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good info Mr. Bob. I have examples of both in my gunsafe and never knew why. :smt023


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

To the best of my knowlege, Sir, you are correct!


----------

